# HV Dryers- CC



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

One of the Groomers I work with is sponsored by chris christenson so we always get new products and samples anyway their dryers are ok i still find it taking too long to dry but there's a company called hurrycanine and I Love his dryers he has a small box dryer looks very simaliar to the cc one with twice the power also he has some great big force dryers but they're very bulky but work good but I just bought the small box one I forgot the name and I use it at home for my standard so much better than the cc one I had


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love my CC Pup. I groom mostly small dogs but I do own a Spoo in Grooming Competition coat & it is fantastic. I love it & has variable speed as well. I got my Pup but I first tried my friends regular size one at one of our Grooming competitions & loved it. So, I bought the small one. For me it is tons more useful than my Dri-Eaze. If I had to go buy another HV it would be a CC hands down. If you are ever near a grooming competition there is a CC booth that has the models up & running.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I haven't used the particular types of HV dryers that you mentioned, but thought I would show you what I use.  Metro Air Force Master Blaster Pet Dryer | PetEdge.com I must say that it's not very quiet, but boy does it get the job done well!! I've yet to try another dryer that I liked better. I just use the fluffing end on it, and it dries everything from the smallest toys to the largest Standards quickly, plus it does an awesome job of straightening.  If you ever have to dry a double-coated dog, the cone attachment does an amazing job of blasting out undercoat too.  As a sidenote, I payed $280 for mine, I think. Something like that...under $300 for sure! I can't remember where I ordered it from now though.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Randi6567 said:


> One of the Groomers I work with is sponsored by chris christenson so we always get new products and samples anyway their dryers are ok i still find it taking too long to dry but there's a company called hurrycanine and I Love his dryers he has a small box dryer looks very simaliar to the cc one with twice the power also he has some great big force dryers but they're very bulky but work good but I just bought the small box one I forgot the name and I use it at home for my standard so much better than the cc one I had


Thanks Randi,
I *may* have seen one at a dog show.. the dryer said EZ dry on it like the small variable one on the site.. But at the time I thought it was an EZ groom EZ dry, but now iI think it may have been a hurrycanine.. NOt sure will look next time. How much time do you save using a Hurrycanine vs the Kool Dry(which at first glance I thought it was a Kool Dry)? Did you find shipping expensive and is it fairly easy to maintain? Do you find it trips the breaker box? Thanks you for your help!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

3dogs said:


> I love my CC Pup. I groom mostly small dogs but I do own a Spoo in Grooming Competition coat & it is fantastic. I love it & has variable speed as well. I got my Pup but I first tried my friends regular size one at one of our Grooming competitions & loved it. So, I bought the small one. For me it is tons more useful than my Dri-Eaze. If I had to go buy another HV it would be a CC hands down. If you are ever near a grooming competition there is a CC booth that has the models up & running.


Thanks 3dogs! Do you find a big difference between the pup and the regular size one? Do you know if either one trip the breaker box in a house? Do yo find it easy to maintain?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> I haven't used the particular types of HV dryers that you mentioned, but thought I would show you what I use.  Metro Air Force Master Blaster Pet Dryer | PetEdge.com I must say that it's not very quiet, but boy does it get the job done well!! I've yet to try another dryer that I liked better. I just use the fluffing end on it, and it dries everything from the smallest toys to the largest Standards quickly, plus it does an awesome job of straightening.  If you ever have to dry a double-coated dog, the cone attachment does an amazing job of blasting out undercoat too.  As a sidenote, I payed $280 for mine, I think. Something like that...under $300 for sure! I can't remember where I ordered it from now though.


Thank you Mom24doggies!
Boy do I know it, we have one at work, and quiet it is not. I take my mini to work as often as possible because I know it will get her dry quicker than with my lil metro. I just think metro dryers are just loud! My lil metro makes a lot of noise for its size. Have you found it trips the breaker box at home? I prefer a quieter dry but I will keep it as an option, thanks.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I have the Chris Christensen Kool Dry Raptor, which is the new one. It's a variable speed dryer (which I really wanted), 10-19 amps, 240 CFM and it's _quiet_. It has two 4HP motors and low heat. The air doesn't heat up that much even after drying three MPOOs. 

This dryer really is advertised as being quiet and it didn't disappoint. I love that it has a larger hose than my metro and while much more powerful, is ten times quieter without making that shrill noise. Sure, you hear the air whooshing out of the hose but the motor itself--even on high--is surprisingly quiet. I was torn between the Kool Dry and the Raptor and I'm glad I went with this one. 

I find it dries my dogs a lot faster than my old Metro and with all the products and tools I've purchased, leaves their coats nice and fluffy. My camera is on the fritz but if I can borrow my sister's, I'll try and take some more pics after I bathe them today or tomorrow.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I have the CC regular and I love it. I use it on all size dogs with the exception of a golden, and a shepard (my husband dries them in the tub with the k9).


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

CC dryers will not trip the breakers. I love mine but I wish it had a bit more "umph" for my spoo. Of course, I hate drying and I don't think any dryer will work as fast as I want it to!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Ladyscarletthawk,

I have the regular CC Kool Dryer and find it is more than fine for my purposes. I have one standard poodle. I used to groom professionally, but now just do my own girl. Depending on the time of year she is in varying cuts and coat lengths. In the summer when she is on the boat/at the beach or will be trialing outside I keep her back cut down with a 7F and do her legs with a Wahl comb and scissor to about an inch. The HV dryer makes short work of blowing the legs out. In colder months I keep her in a full scissored puppy cut as we usually get plenty of snow here and we do a lot of outdoor activities in the winter. Then I use the CC HV to blow most of the moisture out, which it does a nice job of, and then finish with my Edemco stand dryer before scissoring. I expect to get a spoo puppy some time in the next year or so, and I'm confident the CC dryer will be fine for the both of them.

Eclipse


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I've never had a problem with any of my hurrycanines tripping a breaker and I have the small portable one and a big box one I bought the big one in 2004 and is still running strong and the little one I just got a month ago so I can take it places I don't know about shipping cause I'm in CA so the guy who makes them just comes to my job we also rent 2 others from him


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm very new at the poodle grooming - we had one when I was a child but that's a long long time ago....

We have a tiny toy - 4 pounds - would any of these dryers be safe for her? I always worry about my hair dryer getting to hot.

Thanks!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I have the Chris Christensen Kool Dry Raptor, which is the new one. It's a variable speed dryer (which I really wanted), 10-19 amps, 240 CFM and it's _quiet_. It has two 4HP motors and low heat. The air doesn't heat up that much even after drying three MPOOs.
> 
> This dryer really is advertised as being quiet and it didn't disappoint. I love that it has a larger hose than my metro and while much more powerful, is ten times quieter without making that shrill noise. Sure, you hear the air whooshing out of the hose but the motor itself--even on high--is surprisingly quiet. I was torn between the Kool Dry and the Raptor and I'm glad I went with this one.
> 
> I find it dries my dogs a lot faster than my old Metro and with all the products and tools I've purchased, leaves their coats nice and fluffy. My camera is on the fritz but if I can borrow my sister's, I'll try and take some more pics after I bathe them today or tomorrow.


I cant wait to see pix of your dog"s bath day showing off your Raptor and what it can do! I have seen the regular and pup size cc dryer and they were pretty quiet and suprisingly strong for their size.. Definitely stronger than my metro. Which metro dryer did you have? Cant wait to go to the next dog show to check em out again, and maybe they'll have a raptor to check out


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

supysmom said:


> I have the CC regular and I love it. I use it on all size dogs with the exception of a golden, and a shepard (my husband dries them in the tub with the k9).


Thank you supysmom. Sounds like the regular size isnt strong enough to blow out the shepherd and golden.. not as strong as the K9?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Gracie's Mum said:


> CC dryers will not trip the breakers. I love mine but I wish it had a bit more "umph" for my spoo. Of course, I hate drying and I don't think any dryer will work as fast as I want it to!


Im right with ya Gracie! Its worse when you've used a really powerful dryer and you go back to your old one. Shows you how bad the old one is compared to the more powerful one lol! I like a lil more "umph" in my dryers too! My lil metro almost feels like a human hairdryer compare the master blaster/ k9 dryers!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Eclipse said:


> Hi Ladyscarletthawk,
> 
> I have the regular CC Kool Dryer and find it is more than fine for my purposes. I have one standard poodle. I used to groom professionally, but now just do my own girl. Depending on the time of year she is in varying cuts and coat lengths. In the summer when she is on the boat/at the beach or will be trialing outside I keep her back cut down with a 7F and do her legs with a Wahl comb and scissor to about an inch. The HV dryer makes short work of blowing the legs out. In colder months I keep her in a full scissored puppy cut as we usually get plenty of snow here and we do a lot of outdoor activities in the winter. Then I use the CC HV to blow most of the moisture out, which it does a nice job of, and then finish with my Edemco stand dryer before scissoring. I expect to get a spoo puppy some time in the next year or so, and I'm confident the CC dryer will be fine for the both of them.
> 
> Eclipse


Thank you Eclipse. Sounds like for shorter cuts its great on std... It would probably do well for my mini.. Altho I dont own a stand dryer.. I find it harder to use than the hv.. Im just used to blowing coat straight with a HV lol.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Randi6567 said:


> I've never had a problem with any of my hurrycanines tripping a breaker and I have the small portable one and a big box one I bought the big one in 2004 and is still running strong and the little one I just got a month ago so I can take it places I don't know about shipping cause I'm in CA so the guy who makes them just comes to my job we also rent 2 others from him


Thanks Randi! Do you find one size dryer better suited for certain breeds than the other? Is there a huge difference in strength between the small and large size dryer? Such as can you blow out undercoat with the small, or do you need a large dryer? Trying to get a picture of how strong it is and which size would be better for me..


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Minnie said:


> I'm very new at the poodle grooming - we had one when I was a child but that's a long long time ago....
> 
> We have a tiny toy - 4 pounds - would any of these dryers be safe for her? I always worry about my hair dryer getting to hot.
> 
> Thanks!


Minnie, from what I remember about the cc regular and pup dryers from seeing them in person they should be perfectly fine for your toy poodle. There is a dial like a light dimmer.. the power increases and decreases when you turn it. I have a toy poodle that is almost 5lbs and I have dryer her with really strong dryers.. strong enough to blow her legs from underneath her lol with no ill effects... so long as you avoid the eyes and ears with a super strong dryer. She doesnt panic with the strength of the dryer. The noise scares some of them the most and you keep the dryer on low for around the head. You start on low and as they get more comfortable with that level you can increase the juice slowly.

Oh and the demo dryer was running for a long time dare I say hours and the air was never hot.. I dont remember it being warm really at least not much warmer than the room temp


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Minnie said:


> I'm very new at the poodle grooming - we had one when I was a child but that's a long long time ago....
> 
> We have a tiny toy - 4 pounds - would any of these dryers be safe for her? I always worry about my hair dryer getting to hot.
> 
> Thanks!


Minnie,
*CT Girl* has a toy (Swizzle) and she ordered a CC dryer. I'm sure she will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> *I cant wait to see pix of your dog"s bath day showing off your Raptor and what it can do!* I have seen the regular and pup size cc dryer and they were pretty quiet and suprisingly strong for their size.. Definitely stronger than my metro. Which metro dryer did you have? Cant wait to go to the next dog show to check em out again, and maybe they'll have a raptor to check out


I posted some pics of Merlin in the Picture section: http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/16764-merlin-before-after.html

My camera is dying so please excuse the poor quality. And I'm not a pro groomer so please excuse the groom! LOL
I have the small Metro cannister--can't recall the model name. It's loud!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow quite the transformation - he looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Rowan he looks good and has such a pretty face!

I agree the metro is way loud for such a small underpowered dryer lol!

ABout how many times louder do you think the lil metro is compared to the raptor?


----------

